# New Guy with BBM GTO



## Randall23 (Dec 16, 2011)

Not sure if this is the correct spot to post but I thought I would post up some pictures and videos of my car. 

Mod List:
-G5x2 Cam 232/240 Duration 595/608 Lift 114 LSA
-Pacesetter Longtubes
-SLP Loudmouth and off road X
-LS7 Clutch and Flywheel
-"VX" Tails
-06 18" inch GTO wheels
-Nitto Nt05's
-Lou's Short Stick and Hurst Ball
-K&N intake

Car made 381HP 363TQ through a LS1 intake, I know these cars come stock with a LS6 but the previous owner traded for the LS1 due to financial reasons. (I think)


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Randall23 said:


> I know these cars come stock with a LS6 but the previous owner traded for the LS1 due to financial reasons. (I think)


Welcome. Just don't ever say this again. :cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

04 came with the LS1, 05 & 06 came with a LS2.


----------



## Randall23 (Dec 16, 2011)

guys i was talking about the intake manifold...he took the ls6 INTAKE off and put on the ls1 INTAKE


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Randall23 said:


> Car made 381HP 363TQ through a LS1 intake, I know *these cars come stock with a LS6 *but the previous owner traded for the LS1 due to financial reasons. (I think)


First... very nice ride. 

Second... using the phrase "stock" + LS6 intake together for an LS1 04 GTO was a mistake.



Randall23 said:


> guys i was talking about the intake manifold...he took the ls6 INTAKE off and put on the ls1 INTAKE


Translation? > the dude put back on the stock LS1 intake and sold the LS6 intake.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

This probably isn't worth getting into, but explain please? The LS1 in the goats were LS6 block, LS6 intake, 241 heads. What's wrong with saying what op said?

Edit: OP, great car and welcome. Love the color.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The LS6 block is slightly different then the LS1.


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

very nice...i get that sleeper affect with it


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Throw on a FAST and you will be well over 400whp. Love the color and love the factory 18s, keep it clean.


----------



## MrGTOZ (Feb 23, 2011)

I love your car. It's very very clean man! I have seen a few of your youtube videos. Im actually buyimg a bbm gto myself in 3 days!


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

im lost. what is BBM ??????gess i feel like a newby.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

taz4141 said:


> im lost. what is BBM ??????gess i feel like a newby.


Barbados Blue Metallic.


----------



## The_Madcat (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice ride! Looks like IBM though and not BBM. Maybe it's the lighting.


----------

